# Out on a fishing trip on the water



## agvg (Nov 15, 2021)

Some pics












Sent fra min Nokia 7.2 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 15, 2021)

Pics of fish?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## agvg (Nov 15, 2021)

Nah, was not much to take pictures of, one pan size salmon

Sent fra min Nokia 7.2 via Tapatalk


----------

